# 

## fighter1983

Wrzuce tutaj, bo nie wiem kogo pominałem w mailingu. 
Wszyscy którzy w ciagu ostatnich 2-3 tygodni dostawali oferte na styro Knauf - ostatni dzien waznosci.
Cena od poniedzialku 11-15 netto/m3 w gore. Dzisiaj jeszcze przyjmuja moje otwarte tematy w cenach jak w ofertach. 
Sorry za smiec na forum, ale duzo osob ostatnio pytalo, i nie wiem czy wszystkim udalo mi sie napisac w mailu.

----------


## coachu13

O k...

----------


## michalck81

Czyżby efekt nowego EP...?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyżby efekt nowego EP...?


Co to EP?

----------


## ag2a

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...,13_11120.html
artykuł o EP

----------


## fighter1983

zeby nie bylo ze strasze. 
ale... 
grudzien 2016 na styczen 2017 - EPS okolo 10-15netto na m3 do gory
a dzisiaj juz 2 producent pisze mi ze ceny do 8 lutego i 9 lutego EPS kolejne 10-12% w gore.
A jest jeszcze mega przed sezonem wczesnie... wiec jak ktos ma zamiar nadobywac EPS - mysle ze ostatni dzwonek.

----------


## fighter1983

To juz nie ma się z czego śmiać za chwile bedzie tak: .... luty 2017 styropian Termoorganika 0,031 Termonium Plus cena rynkowa okolo 230 brutto. 
co bedzie w sezonie?

----------


## Old Shatterhand

Na allegro firma Dmk Invest ma wystawiony Austrotherm 031 fasadowy w cenie 195zl/m3. Okoliczna hurtownia ma cene 217zl i tez grozi podwyzkami od 9. lutego, a o rabacie za bardzo nie chca dyskutowac mimo ze robimy u nich wszystkie budowlane zakupy.
Pytanie brzmi: gdzie jest haczyk? Na calej elewacji wyszla mi roznica prawie 1000zl. Nie stac mnie na tak drogi regionalny patrotyzm konsumencki. Tylko czy nie ma jakiegos haczyka? Ktos pomoze?

----------


## Zagurski

A co tu wyjaśniać? Martwy sezon, magazyny u producentów pełne, więc badają rynek.
Zacznie się sezon, to każdy będzie chciał sprzedać jak najwięcej swojego towaru i ceny się unormują.

----------


## Old Shatterhand

Czyli co? Brać w tej cenie i sie nie ogadac do tylu? Cena bardzo, bardzo atrakcyjna. ^^

----------


## Zagurski

No chyba tak.

----------


## fighter1983

firma ma pewnie od groma aukcji, i nie aktualizuja cen "na biezaco"
Allegro tak na dobra sprawe w tym przypadku nie sluzy sprzedawcom do sprzedawania, wystawia sie aukcje po to zeby klient zadzwonil. 
Austrotherm 0,031 np w tej chwili hurtownia kupuje po 168 netto (cena do 14 lutego) pozniej kolejna jakas tam podwyzka, patrzac na termoorganike - bedzie znaczna, bo austrotherm zazwyczaj 2-3 zl drozszy od termoorganiki, a termoorganika to w tej chwili 187 netto za 0,031. 


Co do firmy z allegro - blad maja na 100% , jezeli klikniesz kup teraz - narobisz komus problemow. pytanie tylko czy maja taka ilosc wystawiona, bo pewnie 1m3 jest wystawiony. Albo jak klikniesz to beda sie ratowac kosztami dostawy... wyimaginowanymi, no ale beda. 
Najlepiej zadzwon i zapytaj albo popros o oferte na mail. kopie wrzuc z zapytaniem do mnie  :big tongue:  
Imho - cena niemozliwa za 0,031 Austrothermu - cudów nie ma. 


Co do teorii "badania rynku przez producentow" - nie to nie jest prawda.
2 lata temu, rok temu ci sami producenci w okresie grudzien/luty mieli ceny styro o srednio 20-25 netto nizsze niz w sezonie, w sumie mozna to potwierdzic jezeli ktos sledzil ceny, dla zainteresowanych w sumie moge nawet moje cenniki wg moich cen zakupu udostepnic archiwalne z okresu np listopad 2015 - sierpien 2016  :smile:  cenniki styropianow dla hurtowni nie podlegaja rabatowaniu. 


potwierdzic mozna to w moim watku 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...styropian+zima


zima 2014 
zima 2015 
 :smile:  a w tym roku zupelnie odwrotnie... ceny mega w gore zima ze wzgledu na:
slaba zlotowka - drogie euro (producent surowiec kupuje w euro)
slaba zlotowka - drogi dolar (cena barylki ropy ma znaczenie, a ropa w skali makro przeciez jak na gieldzie: w $/barylke)
bardzo droga barylka ropy (gielda w dolarach)


to 3 czynniki podnoszace cene styro


jeden obnizajacy - tzw martwy sezon w styropianach  czyli cos co powodowalo zawsze obnizenie cen na zime. 


dociekliwi niech sprawdza archiwlane kursy:
PLN/EUR
PLB/USD
gieldowa cena ropy PLN/USD
no i ceny podane w zalinkowanym watku.

----------


## creative_21

a ja myślę że to ma związek z nowymi przepisami na 2017 domy bardziej energoszczędne to i zbyt będzie większy więc można podnieść ceny bo i tak się swoje sprzeda  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> a ja myślę że to ma związek z nowymi przepisami na 2017 domy bardziej energoszczędne to i zbyt będzie większy więc można podnieść ceny bo i tak się swoje sprzeda


oby nie. i nie sadze zeby to moglo miec taki wplyw. 
rownie dobrze teraz mozna by ta zasada sie kierowac. przeciez ludzie i tak docieplaja...

----------


## fighter1983

> Na allegro firma Dmk Invest ma wystawiony Austrotherm 031 fasadowy w cenie 195zl/m3. Okoliczna hurtownia ma cene 217zl i tez grozi podwyzkami od 9. lutego, a o rabacie za bardzo nie chca dyskutowac mimo ze robimy u nich wszystkie budowlane zakupy.
> Pytanie brzmi: gdzie jest haczyk? Na calej elewacji wyszla mi roznica prawie 1000zl. Nie stac mnie na tak drogi regionalny patrotyzm konsumencki. Tylko czy nie ma jakiegos haczyka? Ktos pomoze?


a to nie jest przypadkiem wałek ze styro na 8%?

----------


## Busters

Albo maja na stanie stare zamowienia i odbior wlasny  :smile: 

Ja na szczescie zamowilem! Mysle, ze w najgorszym wypadku w sezonie bedzie ta sama cena, a jest ryzyko ze sporo wieksza..

----------


## Old Shatterhand

Zakupiłem styropian jednak w swojej sąsiedniej hurtowni. Wynegocjowałem cenę na 213zł. Oferty firmy dmk invest zdążyły CAŁKIEM zniknąć z allegro, inny sprzedawca mający po 196,80zł okazało się nie aktualizował oferty i obecnie ma już po 220zł. Dzwoniłem jeszcze do firmy z Warszawy mającej po 205zł i już niby się zdecydowałem, ale na koniec przeczytałem o jakiejś przedpłacie. Stwierdziłem, że za te 200parę złotych już nie warto ryzykować, a i hurtownia na przyszłość będzie milszym okiem na mnie spoglądać. ^^ a jeszcze duuużo zakupów przede mną...
Busters, po ile zamówiłeś?
Fighter1983, możliwe, teraz w sumie już mi wszystko jedno, bo styro już na budowie. :big grin:

----------


## Busters

Zamowilem od fighera1983, cene masz na stronie  :big tongue:

----------


## admiralbar

Ja słyszałem, że to przez monopol, który zrobił się na rynku producenta granulatu. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja słyszałem, że to przez monopol, który zrobił się na rynku producenta granulatu. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy


monopol na surowiec byl zawsze, tzn prawie monopol.
jeszcze tydzien mam stare ceny w knauf-ie, czyli pewnie za chwile bedzie jak w termoorganice i austrothermie. 
Oczywiscie na przykladzie najbardziej popularnej 0,031 
Austrotherm 181 juz po podwyzce
Termoorganika 187 juz po podwyzce
Knauf 165 jeszcze przed podwyzka.


Oczywiscie netto/m3

----------


## Busters

Czyli austrotherm podrozal o 11zl netto.. ciekawe co bedzie w sezonie  :big tongue:  Z innej beczki, termoorganika nie byla zazwyczaj tansza od Austrothermu?

----------


## cactus

Czy to nie ma związku z pożarem w porcie przy fabryce BASFa w DE ?

----------


## jankes789

> Czy to nie ma związku z pożarem w porcie przy fabryce BASFa w DE ?


Pewnie tak...kiedyś też jakieś monopolistyczne fabryki zniszczone zostały przez żywioł i cena dysków twardych poszła w górę... :sad: 
Iść w wełnę lub pur czy czekać na obniżkę?

----------


## fighter1983

Taki newsik z dzisiaj od Knaufa



> Witam Serdecznie
> Uprzejmie informuję ,że z powodu zmian cen surowca jesteśmy zmuszeni wprowadzić podwyżkę na produkty Knauf Therm .
> Zamówienia w obecnych  cenach można składać *do 25.02* z realizacją zamówień *do 03.03* lub do *wyczerpania się surowca*.
> *Z powodu ograniczonych zasobów surowca* możemy poinformować wcześniej, że już nie jesteśmy w stanie realizować zamówień w obecnych cenach, dlatego proszę o nie zostawianie zamówień na ostatnią chwilę .
> W 21.02 prześlę do Państwa nowe cenniki z cenami obowiązującymi  od 01.03


Knauf teraz jest tanszy od yetico i od izolbetu, nie mowiac od Termoorganika i Austrotherm... spora niespodzianka.

----------


## jankes789

> Taki newsik z dzisiaj od Knaufa
> 
> 
> Knauf teraz jest tanszy od yetico i od izolbetu, nie mowiac od Termoorganika i Austrotherm... spora niespodzianka.


To ile mniej więcej na m3 podrożeje ten knauf po 25.02.2017?

----------


## fighter1983

> To ile mniej więcej na m3 podrożeje ten knauf po 25.02.2017?


zawsze jest tak:
Austrotherm to jakas x cena 
a pozniej -5/6zl/m3 to Knauf i Termoorganika. Zazwyczaj maja w tej samej cenie, roznice 1-2zl netto/m3 pomiedzy tymi producentami. 
0,031 Termonium Plus Fasada Termoorganiki kosztuje obecnie 187 netto/m3 i takiej ceny chyba wypadaloby sie spodziewac 


Austrotherm teraz to 181 netto, ale.... znowu bedzie cyk w gore


wiec popieprzone to jakos strasznie.

----------


## fighter1983

no i 24h pozniej ...



> Witamy Serdecznie
> Otrzymaliśmy informację o bardzo dużym wzroście cen surowca. *Jesteśmy zmuszeni wprowadzić podwyżkę cen  w trybie natychmiastowym na zamówienia składane od 17.02* (zamówienia złożone do dnia wczorajszego  powinny być zrealizowane w cena obowiązujących do 16.02, konkretne informacje przekażemy telefonicznie). Ta wysoka i nagła podwyżka jest spowodowana bardzo wysoką podwyżką cen surowca. 
> Przepraszamy klientów za brak (tym razem) okresu przejściowego jest to nadzwyczajna sytuacja na niezwykle niestabilnym obecnie rynku surowcowym gdzie nawet tak silna grupa jaką jest Knauf jest zaskakiwana podwyżkami i ma ograniczoną możliwość reagowania – tym samym jesteśmy zmuszeni przenieść podwyżkę ceny surowca na cenę produktu finalnego.


0,031 z 165 -> 174 netto/m3 (+9)
0,036 EPS100 z 182 -> 203 netto/m3 (+21)
nooo... niezle
i to nie koniec. 
dla ciekawosci: grudzien 2016 bylo tak:
0,031 - 153
0,036eps100 - 159

----------


## sylwekr

No to chyba dzisiaj dobry chyba interes zrobiłem. Na podłogę kupiłem 23 m3 EPS 200  033 Knaufa za 5000 brutto. Płyty 1 x 2m, podobno ktoś kupił styropianu za 200 tys na budowę chłodni i inwestycja nie doszła do skutku...

----------


## admiralbar

Ja czekam z izolacja i podlogowka do nastepnej zimy - moze wtedy wroci do normy

----------


## jankes789

Cena zmieniła się?

----------


## fighter1983

od kiedy?
bo juz byl skok +15 netto grudzien/styczen
+10 styczen na luty
i teraz za chwile kolejne lada dzien... Knauf 10 marca, Austrotherm juz nie przyjmuje zamowien w lutowej cenie, Termoorganika nie widze jeszcze cennika.

----------


## jankes789

> od kiedy?
> bo juz byl skok +15 netto grudzien/styczen
> +10 styczen na luty
> i teraz za chwile kolejne lada dzien... Knauf 10 marca, Austrotherm juz nie przyjmuje zamowien w lutowej cenie, Termoorganika nie widze jeszcze cennika.


Od stycznia mi chodziło...a w przyszłości za 2-3 miesiące coś wiadomo o cenach?

----------


## fighter1983

> Od stycznia mi chodziło...a w przyszłości za 2-3 miesiące coś wiadomo o cenach?


dziwaczny ten rok, zostaje chyba tylko szklana kula i wrozenie.
Jest w tym roku wszytsko inaczej niz zawsze... 
do tej pory rok do roku bylo tak, ze:
od marca do sierpnia ceny w gore, pozniej const do listopada, grudzien w dol, styczen w dol luty const. i marzec cyk do gory.
taki byl cykl. 
a teraz bylo tak:
od 2016 marca ceny w gore do listopada (wiec tak samo) grudzien bez zmian i sie zaczelo:
- grudzien/styczen podwyzka
- styczen na luty podwyzka
- luty na marzec zapowiedziana juz kolejna... wiec czort wie jak bedzie.

----------


## sebkli

dziwaczny, nie dziwaczny - po pożarze w kompleksie BASFa w październiku i wyłączeniu reaktora w fabryce w listopadzie, Synthos może dyktować ceny, stąd pewnie takie wariactwo u producentów styropianu - szybko się to raczej nie zmieni, bo BASF ma osiągnąć pełną wydajność produkcji dopiero po dostawie nowego reaktora w 2018 r.

----------


## fighter1983

> dziwaczny, nie dziwaczny - po pożarze w kompleksie BASFa w październiku i wyłączeniu reaktora w fabryce w listopadzie, Synthos może dyktować ceny, stąd pewnie takie wariactwo u producentów styropianu - szybko się to raczej nie zmieni, bo BASF ma osiągnąć pełną wydajność produkcji dopiero po dostawie nowego reaktora w 2018 r.


jezeli tak jest bedziemy miec rekordowe ceny eps w sezonie

----------


## sylwekr

Tak się fajczy fabryka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bgzcbwk60o , za to płacimy już wyższe ceny  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## agb

Przecież to pożar jakiejś stodoły sprzed co najmniej 3 lat  :roll eyes:

----------


## sylwekr

Faktycznie to ten wcześniejszy pożar, z października to ten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuSozMIsi7g

----------

